# AM21 Off-Air Tuner Problems



## directvuser (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello. I have a DirecTV HR24-100 DVR and I recently purchased the AM21 Off-Air Tuner to receive off air channels. Before I bought it, I had my antenna hooked up directly to the TV. I was getting 6 channels. All were around 55-60% signal strength. I hooked up the AM21, did the Initial Setup and everything, and now I'm only getting 3 channels. I was getting channel 13-1, 13-2, 13-3, 19-1, 19-2 and 19-3, now I'm only getting 13-1, 13-2 and 13-3. I am not sure why. The channel 19's (WZMQ) are my favorites. Why is this happening?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

most likely the missing channels are not in DirecTV® database for your zip code(s).


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

WZMQ 19-1 and 19-2 seem to be in Directv's database, but not 19-3. I say seem to be, because it is listed as being in Marquette (which makes sense from the call sign) in the listing of Directv satellite provided locals, but is listed as being in Little Rock in the OTA database 

Assuming is actually in the database, your TV may well have a higher quality (newer) tuner in it than the AM21, and you probably have some sort of reception impairment like multipath that your TV's tuner is able to compensate for that the AM21's tuner is not.

If that's the case, unless you can improve your reception by using a better antenna or better placement for your antenna, there isn't much you can do. Is your antenna located on the roof or is it indoor? If it is indoor, get an outdoor antenna. If it is outdoor, check tvfool.com for the exact direction to that channel 19 and make sure the location of the antenna is not blocked by trees or buildings (to whatever extent that is possible depending on your surroundings) If the multipath is caused by something distant, like hilly terrain, you may be SOL as far as getting the AM21 to work.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

As slice1900 says, your TV tuner is probably better than the AM21 tuner. And if you are only getting 55-60% on your TV tuner, that's a pretty low signal. Chances are you just need a better antenna, or as slice says you have a multipath issue.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree with the other people to post, that it probably is a antenna reception (signal strength to weak) for the AM21 to pick the channel up. Since 19.1 and 19.2 are in D* database you should get them if your signal is strong enough. A couple things I would try. Try running Mar. as your primary zip and Madison WI (53701) as your secondary zip. Madison runs ANTENNATV on 15.3 RF19 and if your antenna is picking up the channel you will get 19.3 with the correct guide. If that doesn't work maybe run Mar. and Little Rock AR (72076) as a secondary zip. Since the channel is listed wrong it might pick it up with the Little Rock zip. Still, your AM21 should receive 19.1 and 19.2 in Marquette if your antenna is picking the signal up. And if your antenna does receive the signal, by running Madison as a secondary zip, you will get 19.3 also.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Could very well be the directv database, this year they dropped 3 channels I watch in the SF Bay Area that got very strong signals, they worked for years then we're gone in one day on all three hr20 units. This was not a signal problem and others have reported the same thing. Please call to complain, I see no reason for them to do this to us. Thats a possibility but it could be low signal or try adding the secondary market.


----------



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

You can also use a splitter to split your antenna signal with one line to the DTV receiver and the other to the TV. That way you won't be able to record your channel 19-* channels but you will be able to watch them live on the TV.


----------

